# Late news??



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess everyone's seen this by now, Yes//
great anyway!!
the keip


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had not seen it, thanks, I even liked the music.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

IIRC that was taken as they were leaving CapeTown heading for the Southern Ocean. Great shots for sure.

Don't think the poor old "Black Pearl" would have kept up, even with Jack Sparrow aboard


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice find.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That was a great video, thanks. I wonder what their speed was.


----------

